# Recall: Guess Who



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, this was too easy. Remington does it again with a recall of Model 887TM shotguns. Sorry for you, if you have one but details are here: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/12/remington-announces-voluntary-model-887tm-shotgun-recall.html


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I just saw that yesterday glen--- wonder why I don't have any remingtons here at the house.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for giving us a heads up Glen. We appreciate your diligence to keeping us informed.

I'm another one who owns NO Remingtons. They have had recall after recall, and IMO don't always treat the consumer fairly.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ford? Dodge?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> Ford, Dodge or Chevy....it's all junk anyway.


That's why I buy russian cars.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> A snowden mobile?


T-72. Ill bring it on our next hunt.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

No Remingtons in my house. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Between my dad and I, we have prolly 15 Rem 700's. Never once had a trigger/safety problem. If you know how to adjust them properly, and don't try to get 1lb pulls out of them they're fine. Most (not all) of the AD's come from guns that had the triggers improperly adjusted by someone who "thought" they knew what they were doing. It's a shame what this country has eroded into. Nobody wants to take responsibilty for their mistakes, so they sue someone else to cover up ther stupidity. Makes me sick when I think about it much.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Not interested in a whizzing match, but I have never seen any definitive evidence to support the triggers aren't safe. Every report I have seen showed the common denominator for failure being someone had messed with the trigger in one way or another.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

There current trigger had a recall for an excessive amount of epoxy on a set screw which I guess you could say is a legitimate recall. But from what I can tell never caused any misfires but could have been a cause of some non fires.

There most recent recall is for the walker triggers which were there older trigger that had multiple claims filed against it, this is the same trigger that was featured on MSNBC special where a "expert witness" told stories of them going off all on there own. That was until he went to an actual lawsuit where he was asked to testify, and then admitted he never had one go off on its own that wasn't messed with.

As far as the most recent "recall" Remington has said it is not a recall but they're tired of dealing with the lawsuits for the old walker trigger. So essentially it is cheaper for them to replace all of them than to deal with the suits that pop up from it.

Really I couldn't care less about all of it with the exception that it really all started from the hysteria of a news outlet who is notoriously anti gun. It essentially came down to starting a story to attempt to demonize a big gun company and show how "evil" they all are. Which was a pretty easy sell considering how prolific the Remington 700 was and how many "gunsmiths" have "improved" the walker trigger.

As far as Remington as a company they have done plenty of crappy things such as the 17 HMR 597 recall, or the R-51 production debacle (which they are handling that recall much better). However I don't believe that the 700 trigger was one of them.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with you Agney, Remington got a bad rap on the triggers. Hindsight is always 20/20! That's why most stock triggers prior to the 'flippers' had no set adjustment. Less liability. The old Remingtons (more than 15 years old) were mostly tack drivers and triggers could be lightened safely to about 3#; less than that and you're flirting with problems. I have a 1965 700 sporting a 15x Unertil on a 12" rail mount. It's in -250 with a lightened trigger to 2#. But I'm extremely careful when chuck hunting. It rides empty, and only gets chambered when on bags or bipod facing a target or predator. Under 3# triggers can even go off with reloads with high primer seats! Don't ask me how I know. The new flippers like the Savage and Ruger American, make light triggers much safer. My Savage Precision Carbine in 308 carries a 2.75 # trigger & shoots great; same with an American in 7-08 caliber set at the low end a shade under 3# also. Neither is used with gloves, or in extremely cold weather though.


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think the problem with the Remington 700 was the trigger. I had an issue with mine where it would fire unreliability. It would sometimes not go off when the trigger was pulled, it would go off when I would close the bolt or flip the safety off. Scared me, I was at the range at the time of the ADs. I was pointed down range, so no damage.

The problem was I needed to take the bolt apart and clean it. The rifle was thirty years old and I never had the bolt apart. The striker had become gummed up and would stick. I see that as my fault, not Remington's.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

That's what I have found over the years, remmy's need to be cleaned, sometimes they woyld be considered over cleaned, still make a nice gun, at least in my opinion.......


----------

